# How do you carry your bow while hunting?



## Pigeonfoot (May 12, 2011)

I hold it in my hand....?????


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

Primos Bow Sling

On sale! Best $20 you'll ever spend. http://www.lancasterarchery.com/primos-bow-sling.html


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

Depends what I am doing.
Whilst stalking, or when walking through likely areas, I carry it in my hand.
If I am walking in/out for a long way, especially through areas I am unlikely to see much, I use a shoulder strap.
Luckily, Rytera's design of the AlienX riser has two small 'loops' I can attach the strap clips to.

Kev


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

In my hand...


----------



## z06elmo (May 31, 2011)

CarlV said:


> Primos Bow Sling
> 
> On sale! Best $20 you'll ever spend. http://www.lancasterarchery.com/primos-bow-sling.html


I have this as well, and you can just put it on your back and have both hands free to move around. It's on amazon as well with free shipping.


----------



## pTac (Jun 25, 2005)

While walking to/from my stand it's in my hand ready to go. While on stand it is usually on a bow holder that is screwed into the tree so my arm doesn't get tired. When a deer walks in a just quietly pick it up and I'm ready for action!


----------



## hunt365 (Feb 15, 2011)

while walking to my stand I carry my bow in a bowbat xl or on my eberlestock X2.


----------



## AL BOWMAN (Feb 12, 2006)

primos bow sling


----------



## boxerjake77 (Jan 16, 2010)

In hand, arrow nocked, ready to go..


----------



## henmar77 (Apr 11, 2011)

EnglishKev said:


> Depends what I am doing.
> Whilst stalking, or when walking through likely areas, I carry it in my hand.
> If I am walking in/out for a long way, especially through areas I am unlikely to see much, I use a shoulder strap.
> Luckily, Rytera's design of the AlienX riser has two small 'loops' I can attach the strap clips to.
> ...


I had the same idea. Im just trying to figure out how to attach it to the bow without maring it or making a lot of noise.


----------



## henmar77 (Apr 11, 2011)

EnglishKev said:


> Depends what I am doing.
> Whilst stalking, or when walking through likely areas, I carry it in my hand.
> If I am walking in/out for a long way, especially through areas I am unlikely to see much, I use a shoulder strap.
> Luckily, Rytera's design of the AlienX riser has two small 'loops' I can attach the strap clips to.
> ...


My buddy does this wiith a strap and shoots wiith it on. Have you tried that?


----------



## DannyZack (Oct 19, 2010)

In my hand


----------



## UnlicenseDremel (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.eberlestock.com/hunting.htm

http://www.eberlestock.com/introducing_the_x__project.htm

Nuff said.


----------



## animal killer (Sep 16, 2009)

I've got a sling for going in and out from my stand or hold it stalking.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

Another for the Primos bowsling.


----------



## bvillmek79 (Nov 22, 2010)

I keep it in my hand. But if I am walking back and forth to the truck I hoof the stabilizer over my shoulder and it hangs on pretty good.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

*I wrap it in a camo Cabelas blanket till i get to my treestand as not to scratch my Mathews, that way when i sell it on the AT classifieds its in mint condition. * :thumbs_up:darkbeer:


----------



## elkslayer4x5 (Sep 12, 2006)

I made an adjustable sling for all of the bowhunters in the family, attaches to the bow's riser, allows you to carry the bow hands free, and yet still easily shoot the bow with the sling still on, just shrug your shoulder , the sling will fall off your shoulder and around to the sight side of your bow and not interfer with your shoot. Weighs about 6 ozs with a padded shoulder pad with camo cover and waterproof non-slip Tough tec fabric. Folds up into small, neat package, and slips into a pocket when not in use.


----------



## dougedwards (Sep 5, 2010)

I always carry my bow in a soft case so that I don't damage the bow or hit the sight while walking through brush in the dark. Then the whole case goes up into the tree stand with me and velcros to the side of my stand and acts as a quiver. I also have a "Quick One' that holds one arrow that is attached to my bow for an expedited second shot.

Doug


----------



## Ghost1313 (Oct 29, 2009)

CarlV said:


> Primos Bow Sling
> 
> On sale! Best $20 you'll ever spend. http://www.lancasterarchery.com/primos-bow-sling.html


Great way to carry your bow.


----------



## fraz23 (Aug 7, 2009)

in my badlands 2200


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

Well considering the 2nd deer i've taken was shot on my way to the stand i carry it ready to go with a arrow nocked!


----------



## Jumpboots101 (Oct 20, 2010)

J-Dubyah said:


> In my hand...


.......


----------



## FinHunter (Aug 5, 2008)

Eberlestock J34


----------



## cbigbear (Jul 22, 2009)

Primos bow sling best money ever spent. Saved me a couple times when I forgot my pull rope.


----------



## deerhunt1988 (Sep 13, 2010)

I bought a Primos sling last year for my Monster 7 but twice my bow fell out of it while I was carrying it over it my shoulder. No one else had this problem?


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

henmar77 said:


> My buddy does this wiith a strap and shoots wiith it on. Have you tried that?


I have not tried shooting with it on, I would worry that the strap might get in the way.
I think if I unclipped the top one and let the strap hang down I would probably be ok, might have to try it.

Kev


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

EnglishKev said:


> Depends what I am doing.
> Whilst stalking, or when walking through likely areas, I carry it in my hand.
> If I am walking in/out for a long way, especially through areas I am unlikely to see much, I use a shoulder strap.
> Luckily, Rytera's design of the AlienX riser has two small 'loops' I can attach the strap clips to.
> ...


Good idea Kev! I may try that some time.

I prefer to carry my bow by the string center serving. Sometimes I cant due to the thick. I really dont like to carry it by the grip if I can find another way to hold it, but I sometimes do.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Another primos user.


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

I carry mine in my hand with the string downward and the stabilizer against the back of my forearm.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

1. four wheeler I use my soft case with bungies.
2. walking in dark on short walks I use primos strap
3. walking in dark on long walks I use the new back pack systems
4. during rut in the light I have a arrow on the string and am ready to draw and shoot at a moments notice.


----------



## Mr. Bill (Dec 5, 2007)

I shoot an APA so I carry it by its built in carry handle... Awesome.:wink:


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

boxerjake77 said:


> In hand, arrow nocked, ready to go..





TheTracker said:


> Well considering the 2nd deer i've taken was shot on my way to the stand i carry it ready to go with a arrow nocked!


Dangerous. We'll be reading about you guys "Archery hunter trips and rams broadhead tipped arrow through his heart" in some newspaper. Please stop walking with an arrow on the string.



deerhunt1988 said:


> I bought a Primos sling last year for my Monster 7 but twice my bow fell out of it while I was carrying it over it my shoulder. No one else had this problem?


Maybe because of it's parallel or past parallel limbs? I don't know much about the M7. Could that be it? I carried a Hoyt Katera all over the Rocky Mountains in a Primos sling without any issues. ??????????????


----------



## Demp223 (Feb 3, 2010)

In my hand ready to be nocked


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

I use my Primos sling on the 4wheeler and walkin to and from my stand. I usualy have my daughter walkin with me (shes 4). part of the time she wants carried. So I have my backpack, my bow and her to haul in n out.. but wouldnt have it any other way.


----------



## 184896 (Jun 28, 2010)

I hold it in my hand by the string.


----------



## D3TH_OVRH3D (Sep 23, 2010)

Primos Bow-Sling. Once you get one, you'll ask yourself what took so long.


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

In my hands.I've shot more than one on my way in or out from a stand.


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

I carry it in my hand.


----------



## meatmissle (Mar 13, 2009)

by the riser grip


----------



## TN Delta 581 (Aug 23, 2009)

primos bow sling when I am packin in, in my hand when stalkin


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

Primos Bow Sling, it's one of the few "gadgets" I own.


----------



## ILbowhunter79 (Mar 15, 2011)

A few years back walking to my stand I had a 150 class with a doe trot by at 20 yards. Was kinda bummed I wasnt ready, but figured oh well, life goes on. 2 years ago I was walking to my stand came up to the oak flat my stand was on and a 170 was standing there tending a die. Moral of my fudge ups, nock and arrow and walk with the bow in your hand ready to shoot until you get to your stand


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

I Carry it by the String to the stand in the dark and Carry it from the stand to camp at Dark the Same way,If i am travyelling during Hunting hours i Have an Arrow nocked and Am ready to shoot at all times.And i always have my case nearby if im hunting Property that we dont own.


----------



## Nevada John (Apr 24, 2007)

Primos. Works great either hiking or on horseback.


----------



## mosdawg (Apr 12, 2008)

ICARRY MINE IN ON STAND I USE A BOWLEGGER SOME SAY THERE JUNK BUT I LIKE IT BOW IN READY POSITION ALL THE TIME HANDSFREE TO CALL.hARDLY ANY MOVMENT TO SHOOT.


----------



## Musgrat (Oct 22, 2008)

In my left hand. want a sling though.


----------



## henmar77 (Apr 11, 2011)

elkslayer4x5 said:


> I made an adjustable sling for all of the bowhunters in the family, attaches to the bow's riser, allows you to carry the bow hands free, and yet still easily shoot the bow with the sling still on, just shrug your shoulder , the sling will fall off your shoulder and around to the sight side of your bow and not interfer with your shoot. Weighs about 6 ozs with a padded shoulder pad with camo cover and waterproof non-slip Tough tec fabric. Folds up into small, neat package, and slips into a pocket when not in use.


was that a sales pitch?


----------



## henmar77 (Apr 11, 2011)

Buster of Xs said:


> I carry mine in my hand with the string downward and the stabilizer against the back of my forearm.


same here. Let the weight of the bow where it wants to naturally. Found this to be the most comfortable.


----------



## henmar77 (Apr 11, 2011)

jamorris said:


> I hold it in my hand by the string.


will try this..


----------



## dandu005 (Mar 20, 2011)

God made the best bow holder known to man, right in my left hand. It never goes anywhere, and thats where it needs to be.


----------



## henmar77 (Apr 11, 2011)

dandu005 said:


> God made the best bow holder known to man, right in my left hand. It never goes anywhere, and thats where it needs to be.


eh..thats good for about the first couple of miles, but after that, gods hand isnt very steady when its time too shoot.


----------



## Rockhopper (Dec 6, 2006)

CarlV said:


> Primos Bow Sling
> 
> On sale! Best $20 you'll ever spend. http://www.lancasterarchery.com/primos-bow-sling.html


yup!


----------



## blazeAR (Dec 26, 2010)

my bow hangs low and it wiggles too and fro....... i do the one hand carry, sometimes I hold it on my shoulder


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

elkslayer4x5 said:


> I made an adjustable sling for all of the bowhunters in the family, attaches to the bow's riser, allows you to carry the bow hands free, and yet still easily shoot the bow with the sling still on, just shrug your shoulder , the sling will fall off your shoulder and around to the sight side of your bow and not interfer with your shoot. Weighs about 6 ozs with a padded shoulder pad with camo cover and waterproof non-slip Tough tec fabric. Folds up into small, neat package, and slips into a pocket when not in use.



Very slick ..good job on those..


----------



## dwagaman (Nov 7, 2010)

Primos Bow Sling !!!!!!!


----------



## mikecs4life (Sep 13, 2009)

Primos for the long walks, in my hand for the short ones.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

i use these marvelous things called hands to carry my bow. seems like they were just made for the job


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

I got a Blacks Creek bow sling this year. I like it better than the Primos, but the Primos does protect the string.


----------



## henmar77 (Apr 11, 2011)

Jwillman6 said:


> I got a Blacks Creek bow sling this year. I like it better than the Primos, but the Primos does protect the string.


Yea, i dont like the idea of the primos at all. thats like leaving my rifle in the case while out hunting. I found a good alternative that didnt cost me a dime. I have an old bag that i dont use anymore. I just took the shoulder strap off and clipped it to the bow. Im all set it works perfectly. All i do is lay my bow to the side when i take it off my shoulder and the strap moves out of the way so i can shoot wiith it on with no problem.


----------



## coxj22 (Jan 29, 2011)

I think I am buying the Forkhorn Bow Holder. Looks pretty simple... Anyone every tried it?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1x-kvv92ZUk


----------



## Capt. Eddie (Apr 3, 2009)

If it's shooting light in hand with an arrow on the string...

if it's not in the primos bow sling, love that thing.


----------



## roscoe221 (Aug 7, 2009)

Looks like im buying a primos bow sling. Or get me a hot russian 20yr old blond foreign exchange girl to carry it to me.


----------



## flatlineks (Nov 26, 2009)

I would still go primos sling, u cant fully trust a russian , lol


----------



## roscoe221 (Aug 7, 2009)

flatline said:


> I would still go primos sling, u cant fully trust a russian , lol


 Well If I keep her green card in my billfold she wont stray far. Even if she ran and I had to chase her I would still be huntin, just a little sweeter game animal.


----------



## henmar77 (Apr 11, 2011)

EnglishKev said:


> I have not tried shooting with it on, I would worry that the strap might get in the way.
> I think if I unclipped the top one and let the strap hang down I would probably be ok, might have to try it.
> 
> Kev


Just installed one today. Works fine. Love it.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Air Raider (May 18, 2010)

by the string before and after shooting light , anytime during shooting light a arrow is nocked whether its stalking ,on my way to a different stand or blind or back to the truck


----------



## Wood (Aug 3, 2006)

Started using a belt hook last year and it works well, especially since I use a 17 oz. stab. weight.


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

upside down by the grip........ for 3D i bought a hip holster.


----------

